# alsa and oss issues [SOLVED]

## Vineus

Hello,

I can't get oss work using alsa.

I first installed alsa by emerging alsa-driver and alsa-oss with the "oss" use flag set, but I got "invalid module format" messages on alsasound start for all the oss modules. Installing alsa without oss support just worked fine.

So, I decided to compile alsa module into the kernel, I unmerged alsa-driver and alsa-oss and manually deleted the /lib/modules/{uname -r}/alsa-driver folder.

And now I got these error messages :

```

[ root:/lib/modules ]$ /etc/init.d/alsasound start                                                                     [2007-01-14 15:11:06]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

```

with the dmesg output :

```

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

```

I know the issue is described on the gentoo alsa guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap3) but trying to do wat they say didn't solved it.

I tried to completely uninstall alsa from my system (both in kernel and alsa-driver modules), cleaning modules.conf, but I still had these messages on boot :

```

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2041: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2050: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0], removing mixer.

VIA 82xx Audio: probe of 0000:00:07.5 failed with error -5

```

I tried to find a solution on the web, and every time people solved the problem and says "ok, I found the solution, everything was mixed up and I can't explain".

It seems a person here had the same problem as me : http://forums.kororaa.org/viewtopic.php?t=271&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0&sid=072e30afb2f89357a8d26ad7b9fc1df9

So, two (linked) questions :

1) does anyone knows how the hell you can totally uninstall alsa-driver ?

2) does someone see what's my problem with oss in alsa ?

Thank you a lot for your help.

----------

## rmh3093

 *Vineus wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I can't get oss work using alsa.
> 
> I first installed alsa by emerging alsa-driver and alsa-oss with the "oss" use flag set, but I got "invalid module format" messages on alsasound start for all the oss modules. Installing alsa without oss support just worked fine.
> ...

 

emerge -C alsa-modules alsa-headers alsa-tools alsa-utils

...use the in kernel alsa drivers and save your self the hassle of dealing with portage drivers

----------

## Vineus

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -C alsa-modules alsa-headers alsa-tools alsa-utils
> 
> ...use the in kernel alsa drivers and save your self the hassle of dealing with portage drivers

 

yeah, that's exatly what I did, but that's what I get now :

```

[ root:/lib/modules ]$ modprobe snd-via82xx

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

```

So I think some alsa-driver things are still hidden somewhere.

----------

## Vineus

Ok, I fixed half of the problem by doing a little "make mrproper" in /usr/src/linux ...

.. but, oss still isn't working :

```

$ /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.18-suspend2-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

```

with always this very strange dmesg error :

```

CPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2041: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2050: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0], removing mixer.

VIA 82xx Audio: probe of 0000:00:07.5 failed with error -5

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

```

I don't understand why it try to lad something from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver : frist of all this directory no longer exists, and alsa-driver had been unmerged ...

----------

## Vineus

 *Vineus wrote:*   

> Ok, I fixed half of the problem by doing a little "make mrproper" in /usr/src/linux ...
> 
> .. but, oss still isn't working :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## .:chrome:.

use kernel drivers instead alsa-driver package.

it's a better choice!

----------

## Vineus

Okm I finnaly got it working !

This [censored] alsa-driver package does'nt uninstal well, it let a repository "/lib/modules/{uname -r}/misc" with its compiled module, and apparently these modules are choosen in place of those compiled with the kernel.

So if you experience the same problem as me, juste

```

$ rm -rf /lib/modules/{uname -r}/misc

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make && make modules_install

```

it should work.

----------

## KWhat

Will someone please remove that make rmproper garbage from this post.  It's real awesome when your .config file is deleated.

----------

## dmpogo

 *KWhat wrote:*   

> Will someone please remove that make rmproper garbage from this post.  It's real awesome when your .config file is deleated.

 

Its not a big deal if your running kernel is compiled to have its config accessible online in /proc/config.gz   :Smile: 

----------

